# consumo/ uso responsable y sostenible



## gjuan6

Hola de nuevo,
no consigo por ningún lado una buena traducción del termino "sostenible", tan de moda hoy en día.

El contexto es el siguiente:

"[...] y la calidad de vida personal así como del consumo responsable y *sostenible*"

mi traducción:
"[...] et *la qualité de vie personnelle ainsi que de la consommation responsable et ______ "*

¡Gracias!


----------



## Ourouk

Hola,
... et *durable* (développement durable, etc.)


----------



## gjuan6

Muchas gracias


----------



## totor

*Soutenable*?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No Totor, en este campo es durable que ha sido retenido  adoptado por el francés.
Page du gouvernement francés

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## bidule33

Hola

>> Une consommation responsable et durable.

Adios


----------



## izaleandra

*nueva pregunta*​
hola, alguien conoce la expresion francesa para -uso sostenible-?utilisation, usage... durable - los 2 dos parecen validos pero quiza haya un giro mas oficial que el otro... todo en ello entorno a la biodiversidad y los programas europeos


----------



## readymade

HOla, la forma equivalente sería "usage soutenu". Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Readymade:

Lo que propones es la traducción literal, no la forma equivalente (cuidado con la norma13). En francés se dice en este caso: durable.

Necesitamos la frase entera, Izaleandra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## izaleandra

La frase original es esa: La preservación de los recursos genéticos es una tarea  prioritaria hacia el uso sostenible de la diversidad biológica.


----------



## chlapec

izaleandra said:


> La frase original es esa: La preservación de los recursos genéticos es una tarea prioritaria hacia el uso sostenible de la diversidad biológica.


 
Je suis d'accord avec: "usage durable" ou même, dans ce cas concret de la diversité biologique "tirer profit de la D.B. de façon durable".


----------



## readymade

Gevy, 
lo siento, pero en francés el termino oficial para sostenible es soutenu. 
Es así como se llama en los documentos relativos al medio ambiente. 
Del mismo modo que desarrollo sostenible o sustentable (según el país) se dice developpement soutenu, lo correcto en este caso es usage soutenu. 
No tiene nada que ver con la utilización corriente, coloquial. Pertenece al urbanismo que engloba, como sabes, la biodiversidad y demás yerbas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


readymade said:


> Gevy,
> lo siento, pero en francés el termino oficial para sostenible es soutenu.
> Es así como se llama en los documentos relativos al medio ambiente.
> Del mismo modo que desarrollo sostenible o sustentable (según el país) se dice developpement soutenu, lo correcto en este caso es usage soutenu.
> No tiene nada que ver con la utilización corriente, coloquial. Pertenece al urbanismo que engloba, como sabes, la biodiversidad y demás yerbas.


Tendrás que avisar de esto al gobierno francés 
(ver enlace en mi post anterior)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chlapec

readymade said:


> Gevy,
> lo siento, pero en francés el termino oficial para sostenible es soutenu.
> Es así como se llama en los documentos relativos al medio ambiente.
> Del mismo modo que desarrollo sostenible o sustentable (según el país) se dice developpement soutenu, lo correcto en este caso es usage soutenu.
> No tiene nada que ver con la utilización corriente, coloquial. Pertenece al urbanismo que engloba, como sabes, la biodiversidad y demás yerbas.


 
Siento disentir. He colaborado con investigadores franceses, argelinos, mauritanos y tunecinos en el campo del "développement durable". En prácticamente todos los ámbitos en que sostenible (o sustentable) alude a la idea de explotar un recurso sin agotarlo y permitiendo su recuperación para que la explotación sea renovable, el término que he visto utilizar en francés es "durable". Es mi experiencia, simplemente.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

*utilisation durable* [sustainable    use] 
  Selon la Convention pour la Diversité Biologique : "l'utilisation des éléments    constitutifs de la diversité biologique d'une manière    et à un rythme qui n'entraînent pas leur appauvrissement à long terme, et sauvegardent    ainsi leur potentiel pour satisfaire les besoins et les aspirations des générations    présentes et futures."

Source: Glossaire du développement durable 

De plus, une "utilisation soutenue" voudrait dire continue, intense, élevée, ce qui serait un contresens terrible.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## izaleandra

Merci pour votre aide précieuse


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo propuesto: cuando hablamos de desarrollo, el adjetivo consagrado en francés es "durable".
Sin embargo, en otros contextos como por ejemplo el decrecimiento, podemos encontrar "soutenable".
Hice una búsqueda con "consommation soutenable". Hay resultados provenientes tanto de ONG como de fuentes oficiales (OCDE, Unión Europea).



bidule33 said:


> Une consommation responsable et durable.


 
A mi parecer, "consommation durable"  significa que el consumo va a durar y que se va a mantener en los niveles de ahora.


----------



## readymade

Si los expertos opinan... nada que agregar


----------



## chics

Yo también confirmo : *durable*, no _soutenable_. Lo consideran un anglicismo evitable.


----------



## Nanon

El hecho de que el gobierno francés haya aprobado oficialmente el uso de la expresión "consommation durable" no significa que esté bien dicho.
Pero qué le vamos a hacer, si ya están oficializando su uso. A estas alturas hay usos contra los que no se puede combatir.


----------



## lechat_75

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,
 
Le terme que l'on cherche ici, l'equivalence de "sostenible" est "durable" en français.
 
... El lenguaje está vivo, como todos sabéis, y en constante evolución, cambio y desarrollo. "Soutenable" es la traducción literal de "sostenible", pero en la realidad actual y _en el contexto que se presenta la duda_, el término a emplear es "soutenable" sin lugar a discusión.
 
Je suis désolée par rapport aux participants du forum avec des idées contraires à l'utilisation de ce terme... la réalité est que la langue est vivante, donc elle couvre avec des termes, peut-être pas "officiels", des réalités "officieuses"... ahahah... 
mauvaise blague.. désolée de nouveau.. le développement durable est bien officiel..
 
Voilà, ciao !!
 
Le chat


----------



## blink05

Me sumo.

Tengo un ramo que se llama "Environnement", y creo que estoy hasta aburrido del "développement durable".

Saludos.


----------

